# Felt Nine Solo



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello,
Anyone have or ridden a Felt Nine Solo? 
Thanks


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

I rode 24hrs of Moab with a partner on a Solo. He owns one bike. It's enough. We did ok as the only SS duo/pro but what was impressive that he put in a top 10 fastest lap at the last 2 races we've done. Good bike for a larger manufacturer. For the money I'd go Niner but that's me, I think you can't go wrong with the Solo. Good luck.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

I got one to replace a stolen Carver a few months ago, and it's been great, very nicely made frame (kinesis, I believe), and great handling. Not quite as light as I would have hoped, but certainly not heavy. The geometry is pretty much the same as Niners and On-ones, so no worries there.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

How do you like the ebb? Thanks for the info.
Dan


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

It's alright, the bolts appear a little small, but as long as you clean the heads out before adjusting it, you'll be fine. And because the shell is machined there's no chance of it ovalising. No creaking so far, and it's _very_ wet and muddy here at the moment.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Robkhoo,
Thanks for the info,I ordered one last week and it came in today.I went up to the bike shop and got to see it,love seeing a new bike still in the box,going to pick it up tomorrow. I think
I will be getting the flu tomorrow afternoon,better take off Friday from work and get some rest-haha
Thanks again and thanks to the other people who posted.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

I just got in from riding it for the first time,what a blast! This is my first 29er ss,I was really impressed with how it handled tight rooty sections. It was so cool just picking lines and not worrying what gear I was in. I love how quiet it is too.

Pedal on


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Took this pic of mine on today's ride...


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

very cool,looks like a nice area to ride,got any pointers or problems with the bike?
Thanks


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

That's the South Wales valleys, a great place to ride... no problems with the bike, although I have rebuilt the back wheel with a Hope Pro II SS hub, as it gets very wet and muddy over here (not that you can tell that from the pic!) and I wanted something that was bombproof (and it adds a bit of bling); and I swapped the bars for Titec Flat Trackers to keep the front end down without flipping the stem. Other than that the bikes been great, we did 30 miles or so (with 1400m of climbing) that day, and the only issues were caused by rider incompetance.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I just bought my today. I got the 07 model though because of the good deal. Is the frame different between the 07 and 08? The 07 seem to be more than a pound lighter. Is there any issue with the bike so far for you guy? Thanks

http://www.feltracing.com/products/product.asp?pid=8571&catid=18,23,32


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine's still running fine, nothing else has worn out, but I'm running the Rebas at 100mm and I swapped the bars to Salsa Moto Aces and put my Ergo bar ends back on. Heading out in a bit for a couple of hours...


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

A picture from today's ride... and no, I didn't make it all the way up that hill.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Your bike looks great. I paid for mine already and the lbs is building it for me. I’ll get it sometime next week. I’m using the same Ergo bar on my 26er and I really like it. Beside the handlebar is there anything you replaced? I’m planning to keep my stock for awhile because I’m broke right now. But… I know the stock handlebar has to goes first.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

I changed the rear hub for a Hope Pro II SS just because I wanted something as reliable as possible, and I had a couple of tyres in my shed that I put on because they had a more aggressive tread (the Crossmarks will be going back on when it dries out around here). Other than that I'm more than happy with it - I've had lots of people comment on what a nice looking bike it is.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

*Felt*

The picture looks great! What tool are you using to adjust the ebb? I got a Park tool pin spanner (red one) and it seems to work pretty good.I`m putting American Classic wheels on it next month.So far the bike has been a blast!
Pedal on,
Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I am glad to know that you guy are happy with the Felt solo. I’m still waiting for mine to be build and ship to the local store. I’m looking forward to share some good information with you guys. Thanks 

Harry


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

> What tool are you using to adjust the ebb?


 I just (carefully) loosen off the pinch bolts, after clearing out any mud that's in the heads, then I jam a 6mm allen key in one of the holes on the side of the eccentric and rotate the cranks against the allen key, causing the eccentric to turn. It does mark up the crank a bit, but it's quick and easy, and you can do it on the trail if you have to without any extra tools.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I just got my bike today. Replaced the handlebar and added the bar end (from my 26er). I took the bike out for an hour and half ride. I had so much fun riding it. I’m very happy with the bike and the price I paid for it.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks great! I think I prefer the colour of that one to mine.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*Nice ride*



robkhoo said:


> A picture from today's ride... and no, I didn't make it all the way up that hill.
> 
> Those are my favorite hills to climb on a SS.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I rode again today and noticed that the rear break was slipping a lot on the down hill. I don’t know if the break needs to break in or I need to bring the bike in for service. I also hear the loud click when going up a steep short hill. The sound might came from the chain, crank, or hub. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

The chain finally came off today because it was very loose. It took me an hour to walk back to my car )-: I don’t know if the EBB was loose and moved or something else is wrong with the bike. Since I only had it for 3 days I will bring it back to the shop tomorrow. Wish me luck…


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like your EBB was loose... that might explain the clicking noise as well.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Robkhoo, You’re right. Just that I never deal with the EBB before and the bike was new so I didn’t want to mess with it. Next time, I can totally do it myself. The guy at the shop uses the bottom bracket tool to turn eccentric and used the hex wrench to tighten the two pinch bolts. I can even do this at the trail if it happens again. Thanks Robkhoo for your response.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool looking bike Hung,I agree I like the color.I had a similar problem with the brakes also.After a few rides the brakes settled down and they work fine now.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Dan. You're right about the brakes. They just need to break in. First, I wasn't sure about the 29er thing but after three rides, I posted my 26er SS and sold it the same week and gave away all my 26er extra parts. Can you guy post picture of your bike and where you ride? Thanks


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

*New wheels and tires*

Hey guys,
Here is a picture of the new wheels and tires-2.2 Mountain Kings and American Classics
Pedal on,
Dan


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

*better picture*

Hopefully a better picture


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dan,

How much weight could you take off by replacing those wheels and tires? Can you really fit a 2.2 tire in the back? My bike only shows less than ¼ inch left of each size of the rear tire. At one point my rear tire was rubbing on the frame. Check out my new picture of the Felt Solo on the local trail.

Hung


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool picture! The Continental Mountain King is a (small) 2.2,it fits no problem on the bike.
I haven`t weighed the bike yet,but the wheels feel alot lighter and they accelerate faster.

Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice upgrade Dan! Consider a rigid fork anytime soon?


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

The bikes are looking good! I've been considering changing my rims for lighter ones, but I love the stiff, burly feel of the Laserdiscs... might just change the rear one for something lighter in a month or two. I'm running a Spesh Captain on the back at the moment, and a Bonty ACX on the front; it's very muddy again over here and I've had no clogging problems yet. Got a 40 mile enduro coming up in two weeks (with about 6000 feet of climbing) so I might fit a 20t cog for that... might not bother though as the bike climbs really well as it is.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

I kind a like the Reba on the front.We have alot of roots here in Florida.What kind of chains are you guys running?
Later,
Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I am currently using the Sram PC-951 chain (came with the bike)


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Still using the original one, not a Sram though.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

My new handlebar should be in this week I ordered from the LBS.I wanted something a little wider then the stock Felt bars.I`ll let you guys know how it rides.
Dan


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I like the geo numbers of the 2007 better than the 2008. I noticed that Felt's web site says that the seat tube is curved, which I kinda doubt very much. Both frames look good though. I wonder what actual retail is on the frame only?


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I saw a 2007 frame only on EBay 2 months ago sold for about $350. And the 2008 on the Felt web site is listed for $599. I can’t really compare the two because I only have the 2007 (complete bike). The reasons I went for the 2007 were because of the color and price. As far as the seat tube curved it is definitely not on the 2007 model.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

I have the `08 and I can`t see where the seat tube is curved either. Harry,I rode three different trail systems over the weekend and the new tires are awesome.Friday was very sandy,Saturday alot of leaves and Sunday was a mix of hardpack,sand and pine needles/leaves.
Later,
Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dan,
WOW! I thought I was into riding. You rode three days in a roll? Is the Continental Mountain King tire tube or tubeless? The weather must be nice in FL thats why my man can ride so much. I normally ride Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday (I am in southern CA). I think I am going for a ride today (-:


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

I`m running tubes in them now.The weather has been awesome for riding-low 80`s
So Cal should be good now for riding,I`ve always wanted to ride out there.What kind of trails do you usually ride?
Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

All the trails around here are mostly hard pack and fire road. I will try to bring my camera with me this weekend and take some pictures to show you.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds good! I just got back from the bike shop,got my new handlebars.I had to get a new stem also.The stock stem wasn`t a 31.8,so I swapped my stem for another Felt one. I got the Funn Fatboy bars. Now,if I don`t #$%^ them up when I cut them down! lol


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Your trail conditions sound fantastic... still riding in mud and loose rocks at the moment here.


----------



## dejongm (Apr 28, 2008)

*Nine Solo vs. Niner One 9*

Hello, I'm on the fence on buying the Felt Nine Solo. I almost took the plunge this past weekend but got leery when a friend of mine convinced me to keep looking.

I'm now also looking at the Niner One 9. You guys have any input? I have the understanding that you're all pretty happy with the bike. Do any of you have any experience the the Niner series as well?

Two things that concern me with the initial setup are, its weight and the eccentric design. Some have reported problems with the eccentric but that was with the 2007 model. And I know the weight can be dealt with by swapping out parts but after all that I might was well go with a Niner built up exactly how I like it. What do you all think?

Thanks,
M


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a friend who has a Niner,he really likes it. I`ve got around 200 miles on the Felt and haven`t had any problems with the ebb. I belong to a bike club and this past Sunday we had a SS group. All the other riders couldn`t believe how light the Felt was. Have you had a chance to ride the Niner and Nine Solo? I really like how the Felt handles,of course I`m going to say that-haha.
All in all I love the Felt Nine Solo,also it is kind of neat riding it,cause you don`t see alot of Felts off road.

Pedal on,
Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I rode the One 9 with all high end parts twice but only on the flat part of the trail so I couldn’t say much about the bike. The One 9 frame weight 3.5 lbs and the Felt solo frame weight 3.6 lbs. I was thinking about buying the One 9 frame and build it up but I couldn’t afford. I like my Felt solo too (-: I might buy a Felt road bike in the near future.


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Harry,
I put the new bars and stem on Saturday night.I couldn`t believe how much less the Funn`s weighed versus the stock bar.Last night a friend and I took the spacer out of the fork,seems like it made it plusher.Sunday`s ride was like riding at the beach,nothing but deep sand.Send some of your SoCal hardpack this way.
Dan


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

Did you have to cut your new handlebar? I have the flat Easton carbon handlebar on my bike and it is very light too. I was not able to ride last weekend or the weekend before that. I took my wife and kid out of town and happen to lose the charger for my camera. Sorry Dan, the pix would have to wait )-:


----------



## 7iron (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah,I cut them down. They were 28" I cut them to 25.5. Try and send some pictures!


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

I happened to see some pictures were taken from last year with my old 26er. These pictures were taken at Aliso Wood trail which is 15 minutes drive from where I live. I ride this trail 2-3 times a week. Sorry, the images were taken by a friend’s phone so the quality wasn’t so good.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

As an antidote to all your dusty trails, here's my bike after an enduro (the Dyfi) this weekend... the weather was actually good on the day, but the trails were pretty damp. Lots of wet slatey descents, lovely. I think I came about 450th or something, but my mate Rich came 6th on a rigid Rig.


----------



## hung26 (Jun 12, 2007)

450th out of how many? Just kidding. You’re still better than some of us never even been in a race…me )-: The Felt Solo looks so sexy with mud all over it. Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, there were about 600 riders, not many of them on singlespeeds (last year only about 30), though. In the words of Singletrack magazine, "to say it goes up and down a bit is an understatement" - 35 miles and 5000 feet of climbing. Quite a lot of crashes on the wet slate, too - one of my friends ended up cartwheeling down one descent, putting a big gash in his elbow. It was a grand day out, though.


----------



## thubeav (Jul 29, 2003)

*Weight mods for Felt Solo*

Hey All,
What else have you done to fix this bike up?
I've changed my stem, seatpost, seatpost clamp, grips, bars, wheelset, saddle.
Thomson stuff is much stiffer than stock.
Took my old 26 hubs and had them rebuilt with new rims.

I'm lovin' the way it rides.


----------

